# Japan's National Science Museum Films Giant Squid in Deep Waters, Jan. 2013



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 10, 2013)

Whoa, here's a bit more about this elusive creature of the deep we've been hearing about in the world news this week . . . 

I sure would not want to run into this in the dark or in any waters.



Giant Squid Caught on Tape for First Time for Discovery Channel's 'Monster Squid: The Giant Is Real' 

1,024,593 Views

 

Published on Jan 8, 2013 

by ABCNews

Discovery and NHK captured the legendary giant squid on film deep in the Pacific Ocean. 










http://news.discovery.com/earth/giant-squid-filmed-in-pacific-depths-130107.html 

GIANT SQUID FILMED IN PACIFIC DEPTHS

Mon Jan 7, 2013 


"Scientists and broadcasters have c*aptured footage of an elusive giant squid, up to eight meters (26 feet) long* that roams the depths of the Pacific Ocean." 

"Modern-day scientists on their own Moby Dick-style search used a submersible to get them into the dark and cold depths of the northern Pacific Ocean, where at around *630 meters they managed to film a three-meter specimen*." 

"Museum researcher Tsunemi Kubodera said they followed the enormous mollusc to a *depth of 900 meters* as it swam into the ocean abyss." 

"Researchers say Architeuthis eats other types of squid and grenadier, a species of fish that lives in the deep ocean. They say it c*an grow to be longer than 10 meters.*" 

"Discovery Channel’s "Monster Squid: The Giant Is Real," premieres on *Sunday, Jan. 27 at 8/7c* as the season finale of Curiosity." 


















AND 


http://phys.org/news/2013-01-giant-squid-pacific-depths-japan.html 

http://english.cntv.cn/program/newsupdate/20130108/100159.shtml 

Giant squid filmed in Pacific depths, Japan scientists report

January 7, 2013 









AND from a few years ago in 2006 followed by a bit more of background info:  



http://animals.nationalgeographic.com/animals/invertebrates/giant-squid/ 

Giant Squid Architeuthis dux

December 4, 2006 


"The *largest* of these elusive giants ever found *measured 59 feet (18 meters) in length* and *weighed nearly a ton (900 kilograms)*." 

"In 2004 researchers in Japan took the first images ever of a live giant squid. And in late 2006, scientists with Japan's National Science Museum caught and brought to the surface a live* 24-foot (7-meter) female giant squid*." 

"Giant squid, along with their cousin, the colossal squid, have the *largest eyes in the animal kingdom, measuring some 10 inches (25 centimeters) in diameter*." 






"In this photo released by Tsunemi Kubodera, a researcher with Japan's National Science Museum, a giant squid attacking a bait squid is pulled up by his research team off the Ogasawara Islands, south of Tokyo, 
on December 4, 2006." 



http://ocean.si.edu/giant-squid 

Giant Squid(Architeuthis dux) 









http://invertebrates.si.edu/giant_squid/page3.html 

Giant Squid - (Architeuthis dux) 






"Diagram of squid anatomy showing its eight arms. The two longer tentacles with clubbed ends are used to catch prey."


----------



## Gadget (Jan 10, 2013)

Some good eatin...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 10, 2013)

Gadget said:


> Some good eatin...



Also, lots of good fish bait.


----------

